# ليييه كل الناس بتتكلم على كل الناس



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

انا عامل الموضوع ده عشان المشكله الازليه دى بتاعه كلام الناس ​

اى رايكم ف كلام الناس اللى ع الفاضى والمليان ؟​

وهل بتاخدو بيه ؟؟؟؟
يعنيكو ف شئ يعنى ؟؟؟
والا بتخافو منه !!!!!!!​ 
بصراحه انا عن نفسى ساعات يعنى باخد بيه 
وساعات كتير بنفضله واسمع من هنا واطلع من الناحيه التانيه​ 
يس ساعات الكلام ده بيوصلنا لطريق مسدود 
بيخلى الواحد خلااااااااااااااص ممكن يعمل اى حاجه عشان يسكتهم 
بس للاسف محدش بيسكت وكمان محدش بيبطل كلام​ 
احنا الشعب المصرى بيموت ف الكلام 
صح غلط بقى مبيشغلهوش 
يبوظ سمعه حد او يجرح حد ولا ف دماغه 
تقلهم يا جماعه ربنا بيقول كذا وكذا 
يقولولك ده لو كلام غلط ​ 
يعنى مثلا لو ماشى مع واحد صاحبك وعدت بنت والا حاجه وهوا سواء عارفها او ميعرفهاش 
يقولك 
دى اخت فلان وبيها وعليها وكذا وكذا وكلام ​ 
تقوله ترضى حد يقول كده على اختك
يقولك دا انا لو اختى عملت كده كنت موتها ((ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه))
مع ان ممكن يكون الكلام ده حاصل معاها والا حاجه لان 
(( كما تدين تدااان ))​ 
انا بس قولت اعمل الموضوع ده واشوف ارائكم ف الموضوع البايخ ده 
لانه خاااااانقنى اووووووووووووووووووووووووى ​​​​​​


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2011)

*قول زى ما تقول*
*هيفضلوا ينموا و يطلعوا اشاعات الى الابد*
*شعب حشرى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*وايه الحل ياعم كريتيك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع جميل اوي ومنتشررر
انا من النوع اللي  كنت بتاثر اوي بكلام الناس وكتير كنت بعملهم حساب 
وباخد كلامهم وبغير فيااا  
​​مش ف كل الاوقات بس كان في كلام بياثر عليا
ووصلت لحاجه اني بقت مريضه نفسياا من الموضوع ده 
وده راجع لضعف شخصيتي والي اي كلام ياثر عليها
واللي مش متعود انو يعمل كده ويتكلم عن الناس
 لما بيقابل الموضوع ده بيتصدمممممم
فعشان كده بياثر عليه
لكن ايه النتيجه في الاخر 
محدش مضرور غيري انا وفي الاخر هو كلام وبيروح وبيعيش وقتو وخلاص
وعمرك ما هتقدر ترضي كللللللللللللللل الناس
علشان كده ... في الناس دي كلها ويولعو في بعض حتى لو اقرب حد ليا
اللي ينتقدني وفي وشي اهلا وسهلا  بيه 
واللي يتكلم في ضهري يشبععععععععع من الكلام ولما اعرف احط صباعي في عينو واقولو واااااااااااااصل كلام
زي ما قال كريتيك شعب حشري بجدددددددد
ساعات كلام الناس بيخليك اقوى  وبيديك باور انك تواصل وراسك مرفوعه وتكون النتايج عكس كلامهم
يااااااااااااااااه ع الانتصار اللي من النوع ده
ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

*عارف يا مايكل
علاقاتي مع ناس كتير اوي ومنهم قرايبي اوي
اتقطعت بسبب الموضوع دة

ان حد يجي وينم معايا ع حد
او ينم عليا وانا اعرف

فعلا حشرية وتدخل بدون داعي ولا وجه حق 


ربنا يرحم
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

للاسف يا مايكل
مواضيع كتير بتبوظ بسبب اننا بناخد بكلام الناس 
متابع معاك الاراء ...​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

عنى مثلا لو ماشى مع واحد صاحبك وعدت بنت والا حاجه وهوا سواء عارفها او ميعرفهاش ​
يقولك ​
دى اخت فلان وبيها وعليها وكذا وكذا وكلام ​ 
 تقوله ترضى حد يقول كده على اختك​
يقولك دا انا لو اختى عملت كده كنت موتها ((ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه))​
مع ان ممكن يكون الكلام ده حاصل معاها والا حاجه لان ​
(( كما تدين تدااان ))​


بتحصل كتير اوي اوي​

ربنا يرحمنا بقي​

موضوع مميز ويستحق التقييم​

عد الجمايل يا واد هههههههه​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع جميل اوي ومنتشررر
> انا من النوع اللي  كنت بتاثر اوي بكلام الناس وكتير كنت بعملهم حساب
> وباخد كلامهم وبغير فيااا
> ​​مش ف كل الاوقات بس كان في كلام بياثر عليا
> ...




*تعليقك جميل ومهم جدا
ميرسي اختي
وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عارف يا مايكل
> علاقاتي مع ناس كتير اوي ومنهم قرايبي اوي
> اتقطعت بسبب الموضوع دة
> 
> ...





*ربنا يرحمنا ياعم كيروو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> للاسف يا مايكل
> مواضيع كتير بتبوظ بسبب اننا بناخد بكلام الناس
> متابع معاك الاراء ...​




*منورني يا كوكو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عنى مثلا لو ماشى مع واحد صاحبك وعدت بنت والا حاجه وهوا سواء عارفها او ميعرفهاش ​
> يقولك ​
> دى اخت فلان وبيها وعليها وكذا وكذا وكلام ​
> تقوله ترضى حد يقول كده على اختك​
> ...




*بعد يا رخمه متخفيش
وكله بحسابه
وفهماني انتي طبعا :smil15:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد يا رخمه متخفيش​*
> * وكله بحسابه​*
> * وفهماني انتي طبعا :smil15:​*




هههههههههههه لا مش واخده بالي

اصلي مش بشوف بليل ههههههههههه:new6:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*موضوع فعلا بيضايق يا ميكى
لما تسمع حد ممكن كمان متعرفهوش اوى
وبيقول عليك حاجة وحشة
طب هو انت تعرفنى عشان تتكلم
بس سيبك منهم
اللى يتكلم يتكلم
اكيد الكل شايف تصرفاتك واخلاقك وتعاملك مع الناس
وده اللى بينفى كلامهم كله
ومهما عملت مش هتعرف تسكتهم
موضوع جميل اوى 
وكان مضايقنى من فترة
ميرسى لك كتير
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا مش واخده بالي
> 
> اصلي مش بشوف بليل ههههههههههه:new6:​




*طب اقول هنا واسيح
ولا خليني ساكت احسن ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع فعلا بيضايق يا ميكى
> لما تسمع حد ممكن كمان متعرفهوش اوى
> وبيقول عليك حاجة وحشة
> طب هو انت تعرفنى عشان تتكلم
> ...



*عندك حق في كلامك يا ديدي
ميرسي ليكي
وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طب اقول هنا واسيح​*
> * ولا خليني ساكت احسن ​*




ههههههههههه انا بقول يا ميكي

الطيب احسن :08:

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انا بقول يا ميكي
> 
> الطيب احسن :08:
> 
> ​




*انا بقول كده برضه
مبتجيش غير بالتهديد :smil15:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا بقول كده برضه
> مبتجيش غير بالتهديد :smil15:​*




ههههههههههه طول عمري يا ميكي ههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وايه الحل ياعم كريتيك*​


*مافيش فايدة  :shutup22:*


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

*المشكله ليست فى الأدانه أو التكلمفى سيره الناس فقط
لكن للأسف
ممكن يختلقون قصص تفسد حياه لآخرين
ولا علاج
لأن هذا مرض
-------------------------------------
شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طول عمري يا ميكي ههههههههههههه:59:




*حسابي معاكي قريب يابت​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *مافيش فايدة  :shutup22:*




*الله ينور عليك يا

عم سعد زغلول :ranting:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *المشكله ليست فى الأدانه أو التكلمفى سيره الناس فقط
> لكن للأسف
> ممكن يختلقون قصص تفسد حياه لآخرين
> ولا علاج
> ...




*ودي اصعب يا استاذي
بتعمل مشاكل كتيره
ربنا يرحمنا منهم
ميرسي لحضرتك​*


----------



## nardeen (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*دة مش من عادة الشعب المصري بس دة من عادة اانسان ذات نفسو بس انا عندي مبدء طالاما انا واثقه في اللي انا بعمله دة مش هيزعل حد وحاجة تخصني انا  toz في كلام الناس واللي عايزين يكلمو يكلمو واللي عايز يعلق يعلق برحتهم تقريبا كدة اكنك بتقولهم ان كدة والي مش عجبو يخبط دماغه في اكبر حيطة المهم تكون اللي انت بتعمله دة ميزعلش ربنا قبل الناس*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أكتوبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *دة مش من عادة الشعب المصري بس دة من عادة اانسان ذات نفسو بس انا عندي مبدء طالاما انا واثقه في اللي انا بعمله دة مش هيزعل حد وحاجة تخصني انا  toz في كلام الناس واللي عايزين يكلمو يكلمو واللي عايز يعلق يعلق برحتهم تقريبا كدة اكنك بتقولهم ان كدة والي مش عجبو يخبط دماغه في اكبر حيطة المهم تكون اللي انت بتعمله دة ميزعلش ربنا قبل الناس*




*كلامك فكرني بكلام لسه كتبه ع الفيس

أنا لست ملزَم على أنْ اٌشكّل نفسي َ
وفْقَ أهوآء النّـــاس ....
إن أعجبتهم فـهذا هُو طبعي...
وإنْ لمْ أُعجِبهـم...
فـكثيرةٌ هِيَ الجدران ...!!

نورتي الموضوع يا ناردين​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اية الكلام الجامد
اللى انا مش فاهمة منه حاجة دا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اية الكلام الجامد
> اللى انا مش فاهمة منه حاجة دا*​




*الكلام ده للكبار وبس
انتي لسه صغيره
بكره تكبري وتفهمي  :heat:​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ع فكرة انا عندى 65 سنة يعنى اللى قدك يقولى ياطنط
*​


----------



## nardeen (5 أكتوبر 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *كلامك فكرني بكلام لسه كتبه ع الفيس
> 
> أنا لست ملزَم على أنْ اٌشكّل نفسي َ
> وفْقَ أهوآء النّـــاس ....
> ...



*ميرسي دة اكيد نور حضرتك ^^*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

* الانسان اللى بيص للكلام الناس يبقى غلطان كتير . لان بكل بساطة  الناس لو مش لاقى حاجة تتكلم عنها بتكلم نفسها  وتقعد تكلم نفسها   دى حاجة .
 الحاجة التانية   لو انسان فضل يتكلم عن انسان اخر باستمرار وهو مش موجود اعرفى يقين انه  مرغوب من الشخص  وخائف منه جدا جداجدا بيستعمل اليات الدفاع عن النفس بالناس  يحطم الشخصية الجيدة امامة لكى لا ينظرو الية ​*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مرض ربنا يشفي كل مريض

قال ماري اسحاق السرياني

من تسمعه يقول لك كلام سيئ عن اخيه الانسان

عبس وجهج في وجهه

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## نجمة الثريا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

لمن تلاقي جماعة ابتحكي عن حد سيبهم واطلع ..
 علشان راح يجي يوم ويتكلموا عليك لمن تشاركهم النميمة​


----------

